

Restaurant lets patrons reserve a specific table - cyunker
http://springwise.com/food_beverage/restaurant_lets_patrons_reserv/

======
electromagnetic
It doesn't look like anything more than a gimmick. Restaurants usually allow
reservations of a specific table; I know of one restaurant that asks you where
you want to be seated when you call, and their best table 'the window seats'
is a small 2 person table in a little alcove and the only table in the place
that is actually next to a window and they only book it if someone
specifically asks. I believe the restaurant can do that because it's
considerably upscale and actually only does 2 reservations a night, but we
worked it out that it doesn't cost much more to go there at $100 a meal per
person (unlimited soup/salad, feta cheese, and they have the best steak I've
ever had), over any chain restaurant where you can end up paying near $20 for
an appetizer, $30 for a main dish and $20 for a dessert and nothing's of
comparable size.

